# My tegu is acting weird and sick



## spencer21 (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm not sure if this already on here but here it is.

We had to move out of our house very last minute so his living situation hasnt been perfect... I have been trying to keep his heat and humidity up and he was eating very well and a decent amount he grew so fast so quickly we had to struggle to find a bigger cage he went into a plastic tub and he started acting a little stressed and laid flat on his stomach and when he walked he would just drag himself with his back legs and just crawl basically but most of the time he just lays there with his tongue slightly out and opens and closes his mouth..
Took him to the vet they said it's a lack of calcium.. so they gave him a shot of antibiotics and gave him calcium and told us to give him a shot every 72 hours.. today I'm working but my mother said he seems to be doing better and a little more active she called a specialist that rescues tegus he said feed him raw eggs and hamburger meat and correct his diet so that's where we are now. 

He's in a 50-55 gallon glass tank his humidity averages 50+ trying to keep it higher than that... We are in the process today of getting two 150 watt bulbs cause now we just have one and a 60 watt bulb.. his heat seems to stay around 90 but I keep hearing how he needs 105. I'm putting in kiln dried pine shavings today. We have been feed him fish eggs crickets (he won't eat them anymore) , some fruit and vegetables. He rarely eat food that's put in calcium power . 

My big question is what could be wrong with him, And how can this never happen again? 
I understand the plastic tub was the wrong move... But it's done and I'm trying to fix the problem. He's around 1 years old now. Thanks for any help you can give!


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 13, 2017)

Well, the basking temp should be about 115F. way at the other end should be a hide box with a temp in mid to upper 70sF. Middle area should grade into the 80sF. Always a water bowl. Perhaps hide calcium inside the burger ball.


----------



## spencer21 (Jun 14, 2017)

It seems that we have gotten his heat and humidity better and he's not moving really slow anymore but he's still repeatedly opening and closing his mouth does this mean he's sick or could it be dehydration his water is changed every day


----------



## spencer21 (Jun 16, 2017)

Thanks for the 1 reply btw. I gave up waiting for this forum and called a tegu rescue place they said I was over heating him but... All I was doing was listening to what everyone else said he needs 95-105 and some said I need it hotter so I kept listening... If I didn't take him to the vet Monday he would have died... Now that I have lowered the temperature to 90 95 he is eating better and acting better! So I don't understand why people want it 110 to 120... So I probably won't bother with the forums to much anymore due to fact I got barely any replies. But I do appreciate the 1 reply I got.. but I won't be letting the heat go over 95 or 105 at least for now.


----------



## beantickler (Jun 17, 2017)

My basking area is well over 100... 107 to 115. I also have a corner of his room lit up and that spot gets the slate around 115. That corner is where he lays most of the day. His enclosure only drops to 80 on the cool side but his cool side is a pond. Who knows what night time temps are. I have to disagree that you got bad info here cause we all keep ours at those temps and our Tegus are thriving!


----------



## spencer21 (Jun 18, 2017)

beantickler said:


> My basking area is well over 100... 107 to 115. I also have a corner of his room lit up and that spot gets the slate around 115. That corner is where he lays most of the day. His enclosure only drops to 80 on the cool side but his cool side is a pond. Who knows what night time temps are. I have to disagree that you got bad info here cause we all keep ours at those temps and our Tegus are thriving!



Right now he's basking his humidity is 70-75 % heat is 90 and climbing because I just turned his day light on he is laying on his stomach opening his mouth with his tongue out then closes his mouth no snot or anything coming out of his nose or mouth I'm just trying to figure out what it is so I can fix it if it's a problem I've been soaking him in slightly warm water every day he seems to like it


----------



## beantickler (Jun 19, 2017)

spencer21 said:


> Right now he's basking his humidity is 70-75 % heat is 90 and climbing because I just turned his day light on he is laying on his stomach opening his mouth with his tongue out then closes his mouth no snot or anything coming out of his nose or mouth I'm just trying to figure out what it is so I can fix it if it's a problem I've been soaking him in slightly warm water every day he seems to like it


How often is he opening and closing his mouth like that? Mine will yawn but only once in a while and he opens his mouth WIDE. If its constant then I would think something is up with him.


----------



## beantickler (Jun 19, 2017)

And I still disagree on what the vet told you with overheating him. Also I keep my humidity at around 90% on his pond side and around 60% at his basking spot. Outside basking spot has to be in the teens or 20's humidity wise. Does he eat for you? Does he poop normal and poop at a normal frequency? Does he have a new UVB lamp? How much sun does he get to see unfiltered? How close is the UV bulb? Wattage/brand of bulb? Do you supplement vitamins/calcium when you feed him? What are you feeding him? How often and how much is he eating? I know Ive asked a TON of questions but we will need it to figure out whats wrong...

Also the plastic tub he was in... What was previously in it?


----------



## spencer21 (Jun 24, 2017)

I had Cypress mulch in it cause that's what read was ok I used it since I got him. He has been eating but not in a few days my mom said he drank some water yesterday... we feed him calcium powder and tegu food some beef, turkey, eggs, and fruit.. tried to feed pinky mice but didn't even act interested. At the moment he is laying on his side opening and closing his mouth and his tongue gets really wavy... So idk. Sounds like he may be impacted and could possibly have a respiratory infection it seemed he was doing really good for a while since we started soaking him and getting better with his diet but now hes acting weird again.. 
So.. this is where I'm at... I can't afford a vet and plus there is no one near us that can treat a tegu... So if there's no way to cure him without me having to spend hundreds of dollars I might need to search for someone that has the resources to rescue him I hate to view it like that but that's the best way to say it. I hate he has to go through all this is beyond stressing me out... I hate to part with him and if he goes he will be the last reptile I'll ever own.


----------



## spencer21 (Jun 24, 2017)

He gets around well but I'm still worried


----------



## Jack Curry (Jun 29, 2017)

Take him to the vet. Cypress mulch is okay but very dangerous if ingested


----------



## spencer21 (Jun 29, 2017)

Jack Curry said:


> Take him to the vet. Cypress mulch is okay but very dangerous if ingested


Yeah I contacted a vet just waiting for response I just found a reptile rescue. That the owner says she can save him so I may just hand him over so he can get proper care and I'll won't have to stress about him dying


----------



## FluffyGoo (Jul 19, 2017)

Spencer21, Opening and closing of the mouth repeatedly is called "open mouth breathing". It's usually due to the fact that they aren't getting enough oxygen normally. 
I don't believe it's because of heating.


----------



## Zyn (Jul 19, 2017)

Are any of your light sources UVB? Could be his main calcium absorption issue. Also ambient temps around 90-95 are fine, we are talking about the basketing surface being in the 110s. Big difference.


----------

